# Paddling.Net



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

For anyone thinking of getting a canoe / kayak
-- check http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/

Paddling is a learned skill .... time and experience matter

Often newbies think it's easy.
Lots of stuff floats, logs, styrofoam, etc. but an actual
boat is a lot more involved and requires knowledge.

More often than not - cheap floating plastic tubs are just that 
and not much more. They are put on the market for a person 
to make money, profit, lots of cash;- at your loss. 
He designed it for a sucker and as we know they are born every second.

Take a kayak class or canoe class. 
Learn something before you part with that hard earned cash 
on something that just doesn't do what you want it to do.

Kayaks can be fast - I do 15 miles in under 3 hours on a flat water lake. I have done up to 50 miles in a day on the Grand River - Hugh Heward Challange. 
https://sites.google.com/site/vkmchallenge/hugh-heward

Technique matters when paddling. Arms are small muscles and they burn out quick. Paddlesports use the entire body from that little toe properly planted to the hips/torso being rotated along with the shoulders.

Anyone can splash about - ask a 5 year old on a inflatable floaty in a pool. 

Find a class an instructor
http://www.americancanoe.org/site/c...F/Zipcode_Search/apps/kb/cs/contactsearch.asp
-
http://www.riversidekayak.com/contact/index.htm
-
There dozens more of "real" paddling shops around Michigan


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

Willi_H2O said:


> Paddling is a learned skill .... time and experience matter


I only know how to paddle Doggy Style, haha, nah I agree with you its definately a learned skill. It shure is a blast when you know what your doing.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Seriously dude - tons of info on that Paddle.Net webpage

http://www.paddling.net/


----------

